# looking for a engine room plan for rms strathnaver or her sisterships.



## 200328 (7 mo ago)

hello I am looking for engine room plans for rms strathnaver or her sister ship: strathaird, strathallan, stratheden or strathmore. thanks in advance.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Not in The Motor Ship. :-( You need a copy of The Shipbuilder 1931.

If you want to search, contact The British Science Museum, London (The Reading Room). Back in the days you could go to the Library and see off of the old magazines. Wonderful and a great way to spend the day. About 25 years ago I went and found the Library has moved and I believe it is not open for 'research'. So, contact them. Long shot to get then to do it for you.

Stephen


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Another possible source would be here.






The Dock Museum | Welcome







www.dockmuseum.org.uk





As i understand it.....the repository of the Vickers Armstrong records in general.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is where to go: Ask them what they can do for you. Long shot... or take a trip to London. 

Library and Archives at the National Collections Centre | Science Museum


Also:



P&O Strathnaver



Also:











sparkie2182 said:


> Another possible source would be here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct. The plans are also possible at the Greenwich National Maritime Museum. If the Poster wants just to see some basic drawings, The Shipbuilder. If he wants very detailed drawings then Vickers would be best and will coast a small packet.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I live within striking distance of the Dock museum.
Ill take a look in there this weekend and ask if they can help ....or possibly advise further.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Of course one of the most beautiful ships built at Barrow was QUEEN OF BERMUDA. Ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Of all the ships beloved of their Barrow shipbuilding "rank and file".....Oriana and Queen of Bermuda were at the very higest level.
The cabinet makers and french polishers eventually were reduced to cutting and shaping sheets of cardboard to clad units about to be installed on nuclear submarines......just as protective covering......their skills had died.....along with their professional pride.
Any conversation between the old trades about the "best ships" they ever worked on always invoked these two ships.....they always recalled the small brass plaques located on the wood panelling in the pax public areas which detailed the type of wood......latin name...and country of origin.
I only ever saw this for myself on Port Line ships.

A touch of class.....long gone.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Further to my last.....

If you email ......

Charlotte Hawley
Collection Manager

[email protected]

Quoting .....

BAWMS. 09029.84. Strathallan/Stratheden

09029.89 Srathallan

09029.92 Strathnaver

09029.82 Stratheden

You should be on the way to obtaining the drawings you require.

Best regards.....

S2182


----------



## kohl57 (Jul 29, 2006)

UGANDA (Barclay, Curle) had, like all BI ships, those little plaques denoting the species of wood for a particular room except they were white plastic. They even had them on the "C" class cargoliners. The CP ships had them, too, so quite common of British liners of the classic age. Today, it's all from the species Formica Economis. 

But yes, ORIANA was special... I sailed in her just once (Sydney-Singapore in '84) and far preferred her as a ship to CANBERRA (five voyages/crossings)... just evoked a sense of quality and finish at every turn. And the best seaboat I've been on (only QM2 approaches). To the end, too, she had an English deck crew, almost all Merseyside boys and the only time I've seen deck rails chipped to bare steel, primed and painted. On CANBERRA, it was just slap a coat of white over the rust, the classic "look see pidgin" school of Asian ship maintenance. ORIANA was immaculate. Peter Jackson was our captain and her last, too... a real Orient Line man. Had he the paint, I think he would have had her hull repainted in that lovely corn-colour!

Peter Kohler


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

....... wouldn't we all?

Certainly every Vickers Armstrong shipbuilder.


----------



## blueprint2002 (Sep 7, 2011)

200328 said:


> hello I am looking for engine room plans for rms strathnaver or her sister ship: strathaird, strathallan, stratheden or strathmore. thanks in advance.
> View attachment 693815


Some small-scale drawings for Strathmore are to be found in "The Engineer" of 20 and 27 September 1935, which might still be available with Graces Guide.
However, keep in mind that Strathmore had geared turbines, while Strathnaver had turbo-electric drive.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Baruf Wallah (Nov 10, 2020)

The engine layouts for the Strathnaver and Strathaird will be different to the Strathmore, Stratheden and Strathallan as the former were turbo-electric and the latter three steam turbine.
The 'naver and 'aired had a watertight door for'ard of the boiler room with access to the Fridge Flat, on the 'more there was a fuel tank which weeped around the rivets with no access to the Fridge Flat.
I was 2nd Ref Eng on Strathmore March 59 to Jan 60.

Roger Monk Carthage, Surat, Perim, Strathmore, Himalaya, Somali.


----------

